# ok if i buy a breeding shoal?



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

if i buy a breeding shoal, will it be a good chance that they will breed? and how cna i make sure that they do breed?


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

i dont think theres a guarantee that Ps will breed, its not like you can talk to them and be like..."Hey guys and gals, itd be tight if you got it on, so get to it!" just make your tank conditions perfect for breeding and cross your fingers. thats what i have to say


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

ok... will do


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

might i suggest a little barry white every night before you fall asleep for them to listen too? i mean, if it doesn't work o well, at least you get to listen to music


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)




----------

